
Lunch with Napster co-founder Sean Parker - kylelibra
http://www.slate.com/id/2287424/
======
dansingerman
Dupe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2292106> (different site, same
article)

~~~
kylelibra
Slate article says from Financial Times, but doesn't provide a link. Thanks
for the link to the other discussion.

------
ozziegooen
The Social Network made me like Sean Parker more. Sure, he was a bit of a
douche (in the movie), but he was a douche who did something substantial and
made something incredibly useful that probably wouldn't have made it so far
otherwise. It kind of surprises me that people have responded to it so
negatively.

I just wonder what he really is doing now. After creating 2 wildly successful
startups, is he really taking it easy and being satisfied as a part-time
angel? He seems too ambitious for that.

~~~
adam
I agree. He kind of reminded me of the Gordon Gekko figure in the original
Wall Street. You're not supposed to like him because he's this amoral ass, but
you end up totally digging him and a little itty part of you wants to be just
like him.

